# What Kind Of Plant



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

What kinds of live plants are the best for red bellies?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Swords.IMO. Any & all plants can & probably will get shredded by piranha. Least my piranha are very hard on plants.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Watersprite is a really easy to grow plant and it can be grown both planted and floating. The Ps love floating plants.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a pretty wide variety of plants and havent had any problems with my caribe eating or destroying them. Occasionally a leaf is bitten off or missing but nothing too bad. If you are interested in some plants let me know I could put together a package for you. Pm me if you are interested.


----------

